# hello from san diego!!!!



## sharklover

hi
im new here,i just happened to find this site doing a google search,ive been a long time member on another board,but I stopped visiting that board a couple months ago,i felt it wasn't helping me anymore.
iam in my early 40s,been married 20 years,and have 2 beautiful daughters.
I love animals,and love to cook im very kind hearted.
what first bought me to seek out help on these kinds of boards,is my husband cheated on me,with someone that quite frankly was disgusting inside,and out,i will talk more about that later.
we have reconciled and june 7th,will be 2 years since dday,its been a long journey,but iam at a point where I feel good,about my life.
I will share more of my story on the infidelity board.


----------



## GTdad

Welcome!

Great town, San Diego.


----------



## SecondTime'Round

Welcome, sharklover! My annual girls' trip was to San Diego last year! Loved it!!!


----------



## GusPolinski

sharklover said:


> hi
> im new here,i just happened to find this site doing a google search,ive been a long time member on another board,but I stopped visiting that board a couple months ago,i felt it wasn't helping me anymore.
> iam in my early 40s,been married 20 years,and have 2 beautiful daughters.
> I love animals,and love to cook im very kind hearted.
> what first bought me to seek out help on these kinds of boards,is my husband cheated on me,with someone that quite frankly was disgusting inside,and out,i will talk more about that later.
> we have reconciled and june 7th,will be 2 years since dday,its been a long journey,but iam at a point where I feel good,about my life.
> I will share more of my story on the infidelity board.


Welcome! Glad to have you, but sorry that you're here. 



GTdad said:


> Welcome!
> 
> Great town, San Diego.


Up until a couple of months ago, I was scheduled to be in San Diego next week for Cisco Live. Alas, I've since switched teams, and now one of my former teammates is going in my stead.

Oh well. Next time, perhaps.


----------



## Ikaika

I lived in Mission Beach for a few years... Great town. And, aloha sharlover just across the pacific pond from you.


----------



## Kitt

Hi! I'm new here too. Sorry for the reason you are here..infidelity is insidious as it is the betrayal that keeps on doling out pain. I hope you find what you need here. Welcome!


----------

